# got some advice for rifle teams?



## alan_li_13 (27 Nov 2003)

Hey guys, i just got appointed as the rifle team captain at 337 QY Rang cadet corp, i‘ve never been to a match or anything, so i wuz wondering if anyone has any advice for matches or how to captain a team.

also: my RSO wants to send me to a "POSTAL MATCH"
what‘s that?  :sniper:


----------



## army_chicky (27 Nov 2003)

> Originally posted by rifle_team_captain_13:
> [qb] Hey guys, i just got appointed as the rifle team captain at 337 QY Rang cadet corp, i‘ve never been to a match or anything, so i wuz wondering if anyone has any advice for matches or how to captain a team.
> 
> also: my RSO wants to send me to a "POSTAL MATCH"
> what‘s that?   :sniper:  [/qb]


----------



## chriscalow (27 Nov 2003)

As a team captain, I‘d suggest you work with your team to make sure that you dont forget why your in cadets.  As you probably know, my corps has kind of a reputation for our shooters being all snobby and what not.  Well, I‘m not a shooter and it sucks when I go places and people are like, "your a Ranger, you must be some hot shot shooter".  Make sure you keep your people‘s heads on straight.  

I‘ll try to find out from my RSM what a "postal match" is.


----------



## Jason Jarvis (28 Nov 2003)

Here are some suggestions for you:

1. Practice, practice and more practice -- at least four hours actual firing each week, plus another two to four hours dryfiring if you‘re really keen. If you don‘t have a rifle of your own, lay down with a broom and pretend (honest).

2. Read the marksmanship manual and anything else you can get your hands on. Here are some excellent books: "Successful Rifle Shooting" by David Parish; "Olympic Target Rifle Shooting" by Ralf Horneber; and, "The New Position Rifle Shooting" by Bill Pullum and Frank Hanenkrat. These are just the ones I have and use.

3. Research and practice mental training techniques. A good intro read is "The Pursuit of Excellence" by Terry Orlick, but there are lots of great books on mental training.

4. Get off your a$$ and start exercising. Eat healthier. Ride your bike to school, stretch and do crunches while watching TV. Go for lean and mean in your workouts -- bulky muscles don‘t work for shooters. Focus on driving down your heart rate and improving your endurance.

5. Have fun and don‘t take yourself too seriously -- you‘re only a cadet! I was a cocky snot when I was shooting in cadets back in the day, and I was an insufferable b@stard for it, too. My scores have benefitted immensely from maturity and training alongside dedicated shooters -- when I was a cadet my match average was only about 273/300, but my average before I took a break when my son was born was about 286/300 (that‘s a jump from 92% to 96%).

6. Don‘t be scared to ask questions!

A "postal match" is when you shoot a set of targets and mail them in to the organizer. It works on an honour system whereby you place a sticker behind one or two diagrams on each target before you shoot it. The stickers are used in count-backs when two shooters tie. Both the DCRA and SFC have run postal programs for years and are an excellent vehicle for shoulder-to-shoulder matches.


----------



## pyro_208 (28 Nov 2003)

Well if your going to shoot a postal match, you might want have your team shoot a couple practice targets make your corrections with your team and then maybe put up your postal targets with out telling your team till after they shoot. I personally have tried this but sometimes at shooting camps they use this method to help people get started.


----------



## alan_li_13 (30 Nov 2003)

wow, sending it in through the mail, isn‘t that kinda risky?
1. It could get lost in the mail?
2. Competitors could cheat by picking their best targets then putting the stickers?
3. Using Scopes or stands...
4. or better yet, use non regulation shooting styles. i.e. putting the barrel right up to the target instead of the reg. 10 meters?

Just wondering  :sniper:


----------



## GhostRecce (30 Nov 2003)

umm shoot good?


----------



## primer (1 Dec 2003)

ask 2799 QRY they seem to do well all of the time....
postals are a fun way to shoot. $30.00 per team and you cant cheat thats what is good about it.
my team has placed well in the past 6 years at the zones. 

1. Practice Practice Practice Practice Practice

Watch and Shoot Watch and Shoot


----------



## pyro_208 (1 Dec 2003)

well the way its works is that you gotta stick on the tags at the back of the target before you shoot them because a few shots need go through the tags 2nd the shipping is though the miliary its unlikey there going to loose it. 3rd if you shooting your rifle at different distances its going to hit the target differently, and they will be able to tell. so my sugestion is you take care for your team and not worry about the way the system works.


----------



## sgtdixon (7 Feb 2004)

Side Note From a Cadet Rifle Team Captain

It ISnt a Good idea for you and your spotter to sing the Anti-Flag song "die for your government" on the firing line... you get really scared officers


----------



## alan_li_13 (8 Feb 2004)

lol, "die for your government"? sounds pretty funny
Got the lyrics for that?


----------



## sgtdixon (8 Feb 2004)

"You Gotta Die, Gotta Die, Gotta Die for your government, Die for your country thats Sh!7"
repeat x2


----------



## Franko (8 Feb 2004)

Instead of singing....try shooting more.

As for what Jason said, I couldn‘t agree more. Was taught by the best....   

Broomsticks? Better off dry firing with Enfields....at least you can practice BATH-P.

Regards


----------



## Slumsofsackville (9 Feb 2004)

practice and practice , dry firing better then nothing. Dont drink coffee  milk or the bad foods that will effect shooting. 

more you practice the better you‘ll get.


----------



## sgtdixon (9 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Franko:
> [qb] Instead of singing....try shooting more.
> 
> Regards [/qb]


  
For a team i put together in 15 days with 1 practice due to time and lack of officers I figure placing 2nd out of 8 teams in Alberta North is pretty decent, not good but acceptable for the time frame given


----------



## Slumsofsackville (9 Feb 2004)

make do with the time you got. I remember Sleeping and getting a call I have to goto work in 30mins so I can shoot a match, had no practice. but scored 107 out of 140.


----------



## Franko (9 Feb 2004)

Just saying that doing something that stupid wastes energy and screws with you breathing rates as well shoots up the adrenalin/ heartrate.

2nd place? Could have been first easily, according to your ease of competetors lack of shooting skills.   

Regards


----------



## sgtdixon (9 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Franko:
> [qb] Just saying that doing something that stupid wastes energy and screws with you breathing rates as well shoots up the adrenalin/ heartrate.
> 
> 2nd place? Could have been first easily, according to your ease of competetors lack of shooting skills.
> ...


True But we stop chanting while in the prone, and dont worry said competitior your mentioning is in Central Ab region.
And I used to Captain that team also


----------



## Franko (10 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Masterful_Marksman:
> [qb] Tips:
> 1. Makes sure your team knows the proper breathing technique ( in red and green star handbooks)
> 2. Tell them to find a comfortable position especially for the elbow and not to move from that position.
> ...


Your RSO is a dim wit...I got a problem with this remark: #3

When the shot is heard the round has already left the barrel.

There is a lot more to it than that my young friend.

Regards


----------



## Franko (11 Feb 2004)

Alrighty gents and gals, here are some useful pointers.

1. Breathing. normal breaths, don‘t go too far off the deep end. Just prior to sqeezing the shot, exhale fully. This ensures the same amount of air in the lungs...none. Don‘t do half breaths...how can you determine a half breath every time?

2. Aiming. Center the sights in your FOV. Ensure they are as straight and level as possible. Leave a small amout of air between the top of the front post and the center of the target. Proper eye relief...if you fired FN or C3 you know what I mean.    

3. Trigger control. Squeeze the shot. Ensure the finger is comfortable and straight so as to not cant the weapon while squeezing. It should startle you when the rifle fires. Ensure proper follow through when firing.

4. Holding. Ensure a good strong base that feels comfortable. Put the butt in the shoulder tightly, same spot every time. Cheek should rest in the same spot.

5. Position. Comfortable enough to sleep in with enough support to stay in that position for a good 2 hours. Personal preferance is a big thing here.

There you have it BATH-P. The absolute basics of marksmanship.

The big thing is to take your time on every shot. The most important round is the one in the chamber. And remember:

*PRACTICE   PRACTICE   PRACTICE*

Regards

BTW...don‘t forget about heart rate/ pulse...but that‘s for real long distance shooting..600m+

Don‘t smoke/ drink coffee prior to a shoot..screws with your nerves.


----------



## primer (18 Feb 2004)

For the Zone Shoots make sure you have the correct number of shooters,and you must have 2 Jrs on your team of 5 (under 15 years old)


----------



## fleeingjam (18 Feb 2004)

In my oponion, The Canadian government should not even allow you cadets to use weapons. Ok i agree its only 25 rounds but thats 25 rounds for like 7,000 cadets, like come on thats 175,000 rounds going to waste every year that the regs and reserves can be using to fight a potential attack. Knowing Canada already (no offence im in the reserves too) they are in a prety bad financial position, our weapons are old and our size is small so why waste 25 rounds on a 14 year old kid whos probably gonna miss anyways (possibly kill someone) and waste all the rounds.

- DO NOT WASTE  :fifty:


----------



## primer (18 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Usman_Syed:
> [qb] In my oponion, The Canadian government should not even allow you cadets to use weapons. Ok i agree its only 25 rounds but thats 25 rounds for like 7,000 cadets, like come on thats 175,000 rounds going to waste every year that the regs and reserves can be using to fight a potential attack. Knowing Canada already (no offence im in the reserves too) they are in a prety bad financial position, our weapons are old and our size is small so why waste 25 rounds on a 14 year old kid whos probably gonna miss anyways (possibly kill someone) and waste all the rounds.
> 
> - DO NOT WASTE   :fifty:  [/qb]


Its good to have an oponion.But you might wanna look into it a bit more.Army Cadets in Canada have been given a budget to use as they see fit used to Rent Vans, R&Q, PP&S,Training Equipment and cadet pay. Its not wasted just on Ammo as you might think. Yes  they do shoot 25 rounds at Cadet camp for fam Trg.The age for cadets to shoot the C7 is 15 and silver star as stated in Cato 14-41


----------



## fleeingjam (18 Feb 2004)

YOU KNOW ITS TRUE DONT DENY IT


----------



## primer (18 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Usman_Syed:
> [qb] YOU KNOW ITS TRUE DONT DENY IT [/qb]


I have been working with the cadet movement fo over 13 years yes there might be some wasted but I have not seen it..


----------



## Jason Jarvis (18 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by primer:
> [qb]
> 
> 
> ...


Watch it, Primer, he‘s just trying to get under your skin. He‘s already demonstrated his ignorance about the cadet program in another thread, and it seems to me that he‘s just trying to stir up more crap and waste Mike‘s bandwidth.

Hey Usman, why don‘t you go pick on somebody who thinks like you do -- a fence post would be a good start. If you don‘t have something constructive to add, zip it.


----------



## Franko (19 Feb 2004)

> Originally posted by Usman_Syed:
> [qb] YOU KNOW ITS TRUE DONT DENY IT [/qb]


My troll detector is starting to detect some troll-like comments....

Usman Syed...I‘ve been in the Forces a bit longer than you...I think a small investment in our young is worth while. Some of these youngin‘s go on to join the forces. Why can‘t they be exposed to something that instills a bit of pride and self confidence at the corps level that is within their budget.

Kids firing weapons have you worried? Cadets only fire on average 25 rounds a year...how about the kids in Afganistan who fire 100 times that amount at moving targets?

‘Nuff said

Regards


----------



## primer (19 Feb 2004)

Well said Franko LOL


Watch and Shoot
Watch and Shoot


----------



## primer (19 Feb 2004)

Well said Franko LOL


Watch and Shoot
Watch and Shoot


----------



## Franko (19 Feb 2004)

Well I had to say something....     

Regards


----------



## fleeingjam (19 Feb 2004)

Well, yah your right im just a a private, and i agree that may of these kids are gonna go onto to get into the forces, but they should at least limmit it a little, and yah if these kids shoot of all our rounds who are the kids if afghanistan shoot when they have too. I agree with you but you know canadas forces are already lacking funds.

I do not mean offence to the forces unfotunatley its the truth.

  :fifty:


----------



## Franko (19 Feb 2004)

Usman Syed....It‘s up to DND and the individual corps to decide what they will do with the monies and rounds. We who serve can vent, as you are doing right now, and have every right to do so. 

Just try to understand that you are condeming a way of training that has been, in effect, around for over 150 years for cadets. 

I am not trying to stifle you...just trying to enlighten you to the facts. These kids are interested in the things that we do. Why shouldn‘t they be exposed to our ways then, albeit to a lesser extent?

Information is power...and you‘re trying to make them powerless in being informed in our ways. Sometimes the best way to learn about something is with a "hands on" approach. Weapons safety and training, by your statements, should be taught by using powerpoint.

If that‘s your idea of "the truth", you have a bit of research to do.

Regards


----------



## fleeingjam (22 Feb 2004)

But I got to hand it to some of you guys pretty stong with words ... anyhow sorry and peace thats what we are peace keepers


----------

